# Yard windmill project for wife's Christmas present



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Starting a bit late this year as job hunting and work kept me busy until the beginning of this week, but here's my build thread for my wife's Christmas present (previous years were Full Metal Chicken, The Nutcrusher mk 1, stainless steel pestle and mortar amongst others.

Going to use an old fan blade that was in my last auction lot. Cleaned it up and gave it a couple of coats of white to prime it


This is the fan hub that's going to bolt up to the fan. The threaded on cap will retain it on the bearings which will be held on the shaft with a circlip. I turned a simple mandrel so I could do the outside of the two pieces together





My current fave chamfering and facing tool


The fan shaft. End is turned for the two bearings (6902 I think, from one of my bike wheels) and a circlip. Finally got to use the full length of my lathes bed to sand and polish it. Turned, parted and chamfered the end






Better finish up my coffee and get back to it, time is a ticking!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Rear tail



Next is drilling, tapping and slotting the fan shaft


----------



## brino (Dec 23, 2022)

I am a big fan of your "Full Metal Chicken"
Watching this build!
Thanks for sharing it.
Brian


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 23, 2022)

You're welcome 

Two 3/32 solid carbide endmills later I finished up the slot for the fin with a 1/8" endmill 



Base coat of paint on the fin is now drying


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 24, 2022)

The upright shaft is now done. Has to be the longest thing I've turned in my lathe - the tail stock was hanging off the end when I drilled the center hole!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 24, 2022)

All the id features on the bearing cap have been done, now I need to tidy up the outside and drill the cross hole for the fan shaft. Getting close!


----------



## tjb (Dec 24, 2022)

Very nice work.

And that's a nice chuck.

Regards


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 24, 2022)

Thanks and thanks  It's a Pratt Burnerd adjust tru, lovely to use.

Finished up the top bearing cap and drilled/ framed reamed it for the fan shaft


Need to make a front cap for the fan so the paint has a chance to dry in the sun.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 24, 2022)

Front cap made, lovely finish, seems a shame to paint it 



Black base coat is drying (sort if) and I'll give it a couple of brown top coats after my coffee. Then it's just a matter of jb welding a couple of bits together and final assembly. Looks like I'll even have time to assemble my ginger bread truck today!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 24, 2022)

Almost done, forgot a 3mm spacer to make up for a mistake in the fan hub. I'll get to that after another coffee 

Partially assembled, waiting for the bearing retainer to set on the fan shaft/ bearing cap


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 24, 2022)

Spacer done (hit the right size first try which is amazing), hub is being jb welded to the fan and the paint on the nose piece is drying. Final assembly will have to wait until tomorrow morning. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## twhite (Dec 24, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> Spacer done (hit the right size first try which is amazing), hub is being jb welded to the fan and the paint on the nose piece is drying. Final assembly will have to wait until tomorrow morning. Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it you like the thrill of cutting things close to the wire. It was fun following this speed build. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 24, 2022)

ha ha, yep, that's me! Nothing like a deadline to add to the motivation  Still, it'll be better than last year as I hadn't actually fixed Charlie's head onto his body (paint was still soft on the head) by the time I presented it to my wife


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 24, 2022)

You should have some wind for her to test it out seeing the winter storm is hammering us all.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 24, 2022)

It's pretty much always windy here, something I was really surprised about. Now I'm just resigned to it!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 25, 2022)

And the finished product! Well almost, there's a little bit of rubbing in the hub somewhere. Probably went overboard on the tolerances The wife was super happy with it, which is what matters!


----------



## brino (Dec 25, 2022)

Great use (and re-use) of materials!

Merry Christmas.

Brian


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks Brino, Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 25, 2022)

Excellent work Matt!
I see the SB was getting a workout!
Merry Christmas!!!!

Cheers


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks Mike, yep, made allot of chips in short order. I'll clean them all up tomorrow


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2022)

Nice looking job and I spotted a FIMS post !


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 26, 2022)

thanks and yep, that's a #2 FIMS. The 3rd position came in handy for working right at the end of the upright shaft


----------

